# you



## sept (15. Juni 2002)

ja hi wahr jemand von euch letztes jahr(ich weiß nicht genau ob es letztes jahr war aber zumindest als die you in berlin war) mit seinem bike auf der you.
also ich war da zwar ohne bike und hab da nen paar trialer gesehen und nun wollte ich mal wissen wie das funktioniert wenn man da mit seinem bikke hinmöchte
kann man das einfach so mitreinnehmen und so.
MFG sept


----------



## pdmtrialteam (15. Juni 2002)

Trialst du auch??
wir sind aus potsdam und sind für neue spots offen!!!!!!!!!!!
kennste nen paar gute??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (16. Juni 2002)

Tach auch....

Also ich war zwar nich auf der YOU in Berlin aber in Stuttgart.
War ebenfalls ohne Bike da. Ich denke es hätte sich aber auch 
nich wirklich gelohnt eines mitzunehmen...
Für Biker war da nich wirklich viel. Zumindest nich zum selbst machen. Es gab da nen MTB-Parcours, der allerdings nich wirklich der Hit war.
Trialshows gab es auch. Es waren 2 Teams da..., unter anderem der Andi und der Oli, absolut cool die beiden Jungs. Total locker drauf die 2!!!

Am Besten du rufst mal beim Veranstalter an und fragst da nach, ob du ein eigenes Bike mit reinehmen darfst, bzw. ob es sich lohnt aufgrund dessen was geboten wird....

Gruß
frufoor

P.S.: siehe mein Post "Trial auf der YOU-Messe in Stuttgart???"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14769


----------



## sept (16. Juni 2002)

ey potsdam iss cool das iss ja fast um de ecke da könten wir uns doch bestimmt mal treffen oder was?


----------



## sept (16. Juni 2002)

ja als ich in berlin da war warn ganz schnicke sachen da und außerdem währ ich da gern mal nen bisschen mitgefahren bei den trialer und nach der you so in berlin rumkurwen währ ja auch ganz nett gewesen 
ich werd den veranstalter da mal denn anrufen (wenn ich dran denken sollte )


----------



## pdmtrialteam (16. Juni 2002)

klar können wir uns treffen!gehen was jedes wochenende trialen!
kennste den ein paar nette spots?hier in pdm geht nicht soo viel!
schlag doch ma einen tag vor! aumen:


----------



## Jerry (17. Juni 2002)

Hi ihrs da,

wenns passt bin ich auch dabei und frag mal noch ein paar nette Leutz von hier!
Wir können doch dann Berlin Mitte rocken or wat!

Jerry


----------



## sept (17. Juni 2002)

ey das iss cool weil hier in Brandenburg geht nich mehr so viel mit trialen 
wir könnten uns entweder mal hier in Brandenburg treffen oder auch in berlin wie jerry sagt.wann iss mir auch egal aber muss schon nen wochenende sein.
schlagt was vor wann und wo


----------



## pdmtrialteam (17. Juni 2002)

Yo also wir würden dieses wochenende dann eventuell nach Brandenburg kommen.Am besten Samstag gegen mittag so wie die Züge fahren (wie kommen mit dem Regional also am Besten am Bahnhof treffen). 

also wenn noch welche kommen wollen... hat bestimmt keiner was dagegen


HAN


----------



## sept (17. Juni 2002)

sag uhrzeit und ich hol euch denn ab
und dann fahrn wir mal irgen nen wochenende danach nach berlin oder so(oder was sagt ihr dazu)da treffen wir uns dann mit jerry.wenn er noch will
aber erwartet bitte nich zuviel von Brandenburg hier iss leider nich soviel los und man muss weite strecken fahren um zu einigen stellen zu kommen,
ich hoffe ich schreck euch jetzt nich ab also ich freu mich schon
könnt ihr mir vielleich über pm handy nummer oder so geben dann kann ich euch erreichen ich geb euch dann auch meine
MFG sept


----------



## sept (17. Juni 2002)

ups da fällt mir noch was ein mir währe sonntags lieber würde das auch gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdmtrialteam (17. Juni 2002)

Also der Zug fährt so gegen 11:50Uhr in Potsdam los der brauch so ne halbe stunde also ca.12:20Uhr am Bahnhof.
Ach und sag mal wie weit isn da alles so enfernt weil mit nem 20er" weite strecken...na ja ne.

Ach und nach Berlin bestimmt kein Problem sich da mal zu Treffen,
aber wäre gut wenn da sich einer so Spot mäßig auskennt, wir wahren letztens in Berlin da ging nicht so viel (waren aber nur am zoo, Gedechniskirche und so).


----------



## pdmtrialteam (17. Juni 2002)

Sonntag is auch ok, denk ich mal.


----------



## Jerry (17. Juni 2002)

Jo also,

Der Christoph, den ich mitnehmen wollte, der kenn nen paar Berliner und mit denen wollten wir uns dann auch noch mal kurzschließen! Wenn alles klappt dann sind 4Leutz aus Magdeburg dabei - aber hängt wirklich vom Termin ab. Sagt also rechtzeitig bescheid! Samstag wäre mir übrigens wenn wir uns treffen am liebsten! 

Jerry


----------



## sept (17. Juni 2002)

für berlin müssen wir uns dann noch nen termin ausmachen samstag iss mir dann auch recht 
wo wollen wir uns dann in berlin treffen mir währ kudamm am liebsten. vor px oder so oder an der kirche
sagt was gut ist ich kenn mich da leider auch nich aus


----------



## Jerry (17. Juni 2002)

Na,

wie gesagt, wir schließen uns vorher (wenn wir Termin ausgemacht ham) mit ein paar Berliner Trialern kurz und dann machen wir einen Treffpunkt aus!

Bis denn dann Jerry


----------



## Rattatatam (17. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sept _
> *ups da fällt mir noch was ein mir währe sonntags lieber würde das auch gehn? *



Tipp: schreib mal währe ohne h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Juni 2002)

Also Berlin währ ich auch interessiert!

Am bestens Samstags und rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, damit ich rechtzeitig noch anderen leuten bescheidsagen kann ... 

Ronny


----------



## sept (18. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rattatatam _
> *
> 
> Tipp: schreib mal währe ohne h *



wäre


----------



## sept (18. Juni 2002)

na welcher termin wäre(gruß an Rattatatam) nun gut 
mir iss nur wichtig dass es nen wochenende(samstag)ist.


----------



## pdmtrialteam (18. Juni 2002)

Tach Jungs macht mal diesen Samstag was in Berlin fit dann kommen wir auch.


----------



## pdmtrialteam (18. Juni 2002)

Tach Jungs macht mal diesen Samstag was in Berlin fit dann kommen wir auch.


----------



## Jerry (18. Juni 2002)

Watn diesen Samstag schon!
Muss ich mal mit Christoph drüber reden!
Ich glaub aber mal so schnell nicht! Mal abwarten!

Jerry


----------



## sept (18. Juni 2002)

also diesen samstag könnte ich auf gar keinen fall nach berlin
aber nächste woche samstag siehts bei mir bisher ganz gut aus
währ cool wenn sich das irgendwie so einrichten lassen würde dass ich denn auch noch kommen kann


----------



## Jerry (18. Juni 2002)

Ich werde mal Christoph morgen fragen und die anderen Leutz von hier und dann schreib ich! Ich glaub mein Terminkalender spricht nicht dagegen - muss noch mal nachdenken und gucken!

Jerry


----------



## sept (18. Juni 2002)

biiiiiiiiitte nächste woche samstag


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juni 2002)

Dieso Woche Samstag is *******, da bin ich in Leipzig biken ...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (18. Juni 2002)

ja wie gesagt mir ist das auch lieber nächste woche, muss aber trotzdem mal mit christoph sprechen!

Jerry


----------



## elhefe (19. Juni 2002)

Tach schön...

ich denke mal, da wir als Potsdamer genau zwischen Berlin und Brandenburg wohnen, wird es gar nicht so schwer sein, einen Termin zu finden, da eh jedes WE trialen angesagt ist und der Weg nach BRB gleich dem Weg nach Bln ist, von der Zeit her jedenfalls.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ihr was genaues ausmacht.

Han, Du kannst mir Bescheid sagen. Bis denne. Hoffentlich ist es dann nicht so warm, aber besser als Regen.

Tilo


----------



## sept (19. Juni 2002)

ja bitte nächsten samstag

@elhefe email bekommen?


----------



## Jerry (20. Juni 2002)

Hab mit Cristoph gesprochen und wir haben uns den nächsten Samstag, sprich den 29.06., freigehalten! Wir sind auf jeden fall da! Ein ander aus MD hält sich den Tag auch noch frei, aber er weis noch net so, weil er auch durch einen anderen Sport eingebunden ist!
Den anderen müssen wir noch bescheid sagen!
Cristoph will dann auch noch mal die Berliner anrufen - hoffentlich können die dann auch! Das wird dann nen lust´ger Tach!

Jerry


----------



## sept (20. Juni 2002)

das gefällt mir 
jetzt nur noch uhrzeit und treffpunkt(vorzugsweise zoo)


----------



## elhefe (20. Juni 2002)

Potsdam ist auch dabei, sag ich jedenfalls mal so an.

Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei, wenn alle mitkommen, sind wir zu fünft.

Wie wär es am zeitigen Nachmittag, so gegen 14 Uhr. Für Bhf-Zoo als Treffpunkt sind wir auch zu haben.

Die Berliner sollten auf jeden Fall kommen, mir fallen nämlich nur die locations für die "Trialtouristen" ein. Die einheimischen Leutchens wissen bestimmt noch die besten Stellen zum Trialen.

@ gonzo_trial: Bist Du oder seid Ihr auch dabei?

@sept: Wir sehen uns erstmal Samstag.

Bis denne...

Tilo


----------



## pdmtrialteam (20. Juni 2002)

Also wir sind dabei aber nen bischen früher treffen wäre ganz gut.

@Sept:yep bis Samstag

Gruß an Elhefe

Han


----------



## Jerry (20. Juni 2002)

Ich bin auch dafür das wir uns früher treffen. 
Ich hatte so gedacht gegen 11-12Uhr!
Dann bleibt auch nur noch zu warten und zu hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt!
Morgen werde ich mal mit Christoph sprechen, das wir uns dann mit den Berlinern kurzschließen und dann Petrus eine Gabe darbringen 


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Juni 2002)

Also wie wann wo was?

Ich dacht am Samstag is Biken in Leipzig 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (21. Juni 2002)

Geht dat na berlin! was ihr morgäähn macht das wird doch dadurch nicht beeinflußt!

Jerry


----------



## sept (22. Juni 2002)

steht jetzt eigentlich schon uhrzeit und treffpunkt fest?


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Juni 2002)

29.06. is auch *******, da wollt ich SDM in ... naja irgendwo bei Nürnberg mitfahren.

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (22. Juni 2002)

MMMMh wat is nu!?
Ich dachte der Termin stand nun schon fest?
Macht mal keinen Ärger!
Hatte doch oben schon gesagt, dass der 29 geplant war?!

Was isn nu?!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Naja SDM währ mir wichtiger, da wollt ich Grün fahren um zu sehn wies nächstes jahr beider ODM ausschaut...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juni 2002)

Naja Ronny, ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber willste nächtes Jahr wirklich grün fahren?? Meinste, dass du dafür schon bereit bist?? Und wenn du bei ner SDM grün mitfährst, dann weißt du noch lange nicht, wie's dann nächstes Jahr bei den Masters bei der ODM aussieht. 1. haste bei ner SDM 2,5 Minuten Zeit und 2. sind die Hindernisse zum Teil anders. Ara meinte sogar sichtlich leichter. Bei der ODM ist das schon was anderes. Was ich dieses Jahr von grün gesehen habe, ist zum Teil schon krass. Ich meine ja nur, du hast jetzt noch Angst vor Dingen (ist auch berechtigt!) und bei den Masters wird's noch krasser. Aber das ist dein Ding. Dein Bike fühlt sich bei den Masters bestimmt wohler  Ob du dich auch wohler fühlst lass ich jetzt mal offen. 
Aber wenn du grün fährst, dann hab ich Respekt vor dir. Ich mach's net! Da sammle ich lieber nochmal Erfahrungen bei den Experten und sammle Pokale nächstes Jahr  
Nach dem 2. Jahr Experten kann ich dann wenigstens mit ruhigem Gewissen in die Masterklasse aufsteigen. Wer weiß...vielleicht muss ich dann sogar 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (23. Juni 2002)

Na gonzo, 

wenn du meinst das du da unbedingt mitfahren musst und nix mit uns zu tun haben willst is das schon ok!  
Nein mach was du denkst, ich hoffe die anderen sind noch dabei!?

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Hey Jerry, wer is denn gestern nich nach Leipzig gekommen? 

Naja mal sehn... 

Hm Blau is nur das problem das ich weiß auchnich, es macht spaß... und bei grün währ ich klar extrem schlechter aber vieleicht würds mehr bringen! So vom Training her....


Ronny


----------



## sept (23. Juni 2002)

also ich bin auf alle fälle dabei  brauch nur zeit und ort
@pdmtrialers
hab mir grad eure videos angeguckt nich schlecht muss sagen bin recht begeistert


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

Wo gibs denn die Videos?

Ronny


----------



## sept (23. Juni 2002)

nich im internet oder so die haben sie mir auf cd gegeben wer weiß wenn du ganz nett fragst bekommst du sie vielleicht auch


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

malsoganznettfrag


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2002)

AHso, ich glaub ich bin am Samstag doch in Berlin... Matze? Du auch?

Denn Am sontag währe der SDM Lauf, allerdings muß ich an dem abend noch auf Arbeit und schaff das in keinem Fall rechzeitig von Nürnberg... zurück 


Ronny


----------



## pdmtrialteam (23. Juni 2002)

@ Jerry       Also wir sind dabei, kommen die aus Berlin dann auch hin? Denn die wüssten dann bestimmt nen paar gute Spots?


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juni 2002)

Ne Ronny, Samstag Berlin is net drin. 1. Wenn ich nach Berlin fahren würde, dann nicht nur einen Tag. Das lohnt sich net für mich. Früh hin 2 Stunden Trial und dann zurück....das ist witzlos.
Mal sehen, entweder fahr ich Sa wieder nach LE oder ich unternehme mal was anderes. Vielleicht fahr ich auch ma zum David nach Halle.
Also auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht in Berlin und auch net bei der SDM!!!

Matze


----------



## Jerry (23. Juni 2002)

@gonzo
Mhh ok ich war net da. Wir sind dann doch über die Dörfer (*bereu*) und abend Baden *erfischt*!

Also Christoph hat heute oder wird morgen die Berliner anrufen! Falls die nicht kommen sollten, lässt er sich ein paar gute Spots geben und mit Hilfe seiner Stadtkarte finden wir die dann!

Treffpunkt müssen wir uns noch ausmachen! Irgendwann war mal die Rede vom Berlin Zoo (Bahnhof)!
Zeit ist auch noch net wirklich raus - Ich dachte so gegen 12-13Uhr! OK?? Schlagt was vor!

Was wird wenns Wedder net mitspielt?!

P.S. @pdmtrialteam Könntet ihr mir auch eure Vids brennen bringe auch Geld bzw. Rohling, was ihr wollt mit! Schön dank! *immer auf der Suche nach guten langen Trialvids*

Ok
Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

also bahnhof zoo iss gut das kennt jeder und da findet man auch leicht hin
zeit würd ich auchso zwisch 12 u. 13.00 sagen wie wärs vor px oder der kirche bei den Bänken?


----------



## Jerry (24. Juni 2002)

Wenn man die Kriche vom Bahnhof aus sieht ist das ok! WAr schon lange nicht mehr in Berlin!
px sagt mir nix??
Uhrzeit müssen wir noch mal genau festlegen!
Wer kommt denn mit Zug - da können wir uns doch dann drauf einstellen!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Toll Matze, jetz fahr ich dann auchnich nach Berlin...
hab eh kein Bock mich alleine in Berlin zu verfahren...

Wann fahrmer nach Halle???

Ronny


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

ich komm mit zug weiß aber noch nich ob ich mit den aus potsdam oder alleine komme
px iss son laden ganz in der nähe vom Bahnhof aber wnn du ihn nicht kennst dann dort nich


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

komm mal trotzdem nach berlin ich fahr auch wahrscheinlich alleine hin


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Juni 2002)

Na entschuldige bitte Ronny,

du weißt, dass ich jetzt erstmal Geld für den Ultegrakram brauche. Da geb ich nich auch noch extra Geld für Berlin aus. Ich weiß...da entgeht einem sicherlich was, aber das ist es mir nicht wert. Denn Naturtrial kann ich da net trainieren 
Aber fahr doch allein hin...sichtlich wirst du ja hier von vielen erwartet  Also tu den doch den Gefallen. Aber wenn SO SDM würde ich das an deiner Stelle net machen! Aber das ist dein Ding.


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Ich hab doch schon gepostet, das SDM Flachfällt, weil ich am Sonntag Nachtschicht hab und das nich schaffe die weite Strecke.

Naturtrial 

Jo ich will auch morgen mal in Wald fahren...

Treffmer uns alle in Halle oder Leipzig würd ich sagen 


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Juni 2002)

Achso Sorry, hab ich überlesen. Also in LE wäre ich wieder dabei...Halle mal sehen. Ist glaub ich am sinnvollsten


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *
> Aber fahr doch allein hin...sichtlich wirst du ja hier von vielen erwartet  Also tu den doch den Gefallen.  *


desso mehr desso lustiger wird es schließlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

steht jetzt nun zeit und ort fest ich müßte es jetzt langsam wissen


----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. Juni 2002)

wo die zwei löcher sind?

wenn du den kurbelarm wieder festziehst steckst du doch nen Inbus in die Kurbelschraube!? rechts und links davon sind dann so zwei kleine löcher, wenn die da sind, hast du nen integrierten Kurbelabzieher.......leider hat FSA so ne Beschi**ene HP, wo es keinerlei infos gibt nur blöde bilder.........


----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

also die löcher sind nich da aber guckmal bitte unter dem thema linker kurbelarm da hab ich das problem noch mal genauer geschildert vielleicht kannst du mir ja da weiter helfen.


----------



## pdmtrialteam (25. Juni 2002)

Also wegen Termin soll Jerry mal ansagen weil er ja am weitesten weg Wohnt.Uns währe so 11:00-12:00 recht.Ach und wer kommt denn jetz nu alles?Ach und wir kommen mit dem Zug.

@Jerry   Kommen die aus Berlin?Und mit dem Video geht klar wieviel es kostet weiß ich nicht so genau is aber nich so Teuer.

@Sept    wenn dann zeit und so raus ist können wir ja zusammen nach Berlin fahren.Ich steig dann in Werder ein.Und der rest von uns steigt dann in Potsdam zu.


----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

ey das is cool sagst mir dann welche zeit er fährt dann treffen wir uns im zug.
warum bist du eigentlich in werder ich dachte du wohnst auch in pdm.


----------



## pdmtrialteam (25. Juni 2002)

@ Sept  Ich Wohnte mal in Potsdam sind aber umgezogen nach Werder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

aaachso


----------



## Jerry (25. Juni 2002)

Ok ich würde mal sagen wir treffen uns dann 12uhr!
Ob die Berliner kommen poste ich heute Nacht noch mal, weil ich Christoph erst wieder ab 23uhr erreichen kann!
Das Problem ist jetzt nur noch das die Spots wohl etwas weiter auseinander liegen!

Jerry


----------



## Jerry (25. Juni 2002)

Es hat sich mit den Berlinern nen Prob aufgetan! Keiner erreichbar!
Es gab nur noch ein vergebene Tele-nummer, die Christoph morgen noch mal anrufen will!
Ich werde morgen noch mal genaueres schreiben, aber ich meine wir finden auch so Spots, oder?

Jerry


----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

so 12.00 is in ordnung aber ich würde sagen jeder der mit kommt schreibt nochmal wann er mit nem zug kommt damit man sich drauf einstellen kann wann alle kommen und wo treffen wir uns nun.
und wenn die berliner nich kommen suchen wir uns halt selberw as wäre aber schon besser wenn sie kommenw ürden wie gesagt die kennens ich ja denn besser aus.


----------



## pdmtrialteam (26. Juni 2002)

Also wir wahren letztens am Zoo und haben was zu Trialen gesucht, war aber nich so doll. Währe schon cool wenn irgendwer nen Plan hat wo was geht.(aber vielleicht finden wir ja noch andere Spots wenn die Berliner nich kommen schließlich waren wir ja nich überall)


----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

wenn wir in berlin sind fahrn wir dort aber nich mehr  mit sbahn oder
denn ich teil mir mit kumpels nen 5er ticket und die fahrn denn alleine in berlin weiter und brauchen denn das ticket


----------



## elhefe (27. Juni 2002)

@ sept

Das wird ganz schön schwierig. Aber ich bin schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr kontrolliert worden.

Müssen wir mal sehen, aber es sind ja auch 20"er am Start und die müssen ganz schön strampeln.

Mal sehen... Elhefe


----------



## pdmtrialteam (27. Juni 2002)

jep wir 20"er können nich so weite strecken fahren

@ Sept
wie kommste denn dann zurück wenn deine Kumpels das Ticket haben? Also so nen Tagesticket währe nicht schlecht aber Jerry und so haben ja auch kein Ticket.

Ach und wer kommt denn nu alles so?


----------



## sept (27. Juni 2002)

ich würde dann ja mit denen zurück fahren ich mach das ja auch nur weil es billiger ist.
ich müßte es nur bisheute abend wissen, denn da muss ich ihnen sagen ob ich mit ihnen zusammmen fahre oder nich
@hahn färhst du von werder durch bis zoo oder steigst du pdm aus und triffst dich mit den anderen?
was machen wir eigentlich wenn schlechtes wetter ist weil der wetterbericht läßt bisher nich hofen


----------



## pdmtrialteam (27. Juni 2002)

Ne ich steig in Potsdam aus und dann fahren wir mit den anderen zusammen mit der S-bahn nach Zoo.

Han


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdmtrialteam (27. Juni 2002)

Und wegen Wetter müsen wa mal sehen.


----------



## Jerry (27. Juni 2002)

Die Berliner haben wir nicht erreicht, aber Christoph kennt ein paar Spots! Ich denke das da die 20`` nicht überlastet werden! Wir haben dann noch einen Plan dabei!

Bitte sendet mir mal via PM noch eure Handynr zu, damit wenn es Vormittags regent man noch mal sprechen kann!

In Berlin fahren wir dann nicht mehr mit SBahn!

Von hier kommen 3 Leutz! Wieviele wären wir denn jetzt? Wegen warten usw. wäre es gut wenn wir das wissen!

Noch Fragen?!
Treffpunkt ist dann 12Uhr - Gedächniskirche!

Jerry


----------



## sept (28. Juni 2002)

ich werd denn wahrscheinlich auch mit dir pdm aussteigen.
mit welchem zug fährst du jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## pdmtrialteam (28. Juni 2002)

@ Jerry    Super dann bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr vor der Kirche und wir müssten 5 Mann sein mit Sept dann 6 Mann.

@ Sept     Ich werd dann mit dem 11:11 Uhr zug fahren also bei dir müsste der ca.20 min. früher losfahren.Steig mal am besten ganz hinten ein.


----------



## elhefe (28. Juni 2002)

@ Han, schön dass wir zusammen online sind.


Ob Frank mitkommt, steht wohl nicht fest, wegen siener Fussverletzung. Ausserdem kenn ich den Typen, und um 12 irgendwo zu erscheinen, fällt ihm ganz schön schwer, um diese Zeit dreht er sich meistens noch mal um.

Also zähle ich insgesamt 8-9 Leutchens, das hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.

Mal sehen wie es wird. 

Also Han, wir telefonieren nochmal wg. morgen.

Mein Radl ist auch wieder fit, kann also nur noch das Wetter dazwischen kommen.

Bis denne... Elhefe


----------



## wodka o (29. Juni 2002)

Laßt euch nichts erzählen!Ich war dabei!
Auf jeden Fall,war es ein verdammt geiler Tag und ich bin jetzt echt im A***.Das sollten wir möglichst bald nochmal machen...hoffentlich klappt das.Vieleicht kommen die Dessauer nächstes Mal mit... 

Bis denn,
Frank


----------



## sept (29. Juni 2002)

da bin ich ganz deiner meinung der tag war endgeil aber  mir tut jetzt einfach nur noch alles weh.


----------



## elhefe (30. Juni 2002)

Diese verdammten Schmerzen...


----------



## pdmtrialteam (30. Juni 2002)

Da kann ich nur zu stimmen war zwar anstrengend hat sich aber auf jedenfall gelohnt, sollten wa bald wieder machen.

Han


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (30. Juni 2002)

Watn tag!

Bin heute fertig! Aber dat müssmer unbedingt wiederholen, wehe net! 

Das pdm Vid habsch auch gesehen und ich find, ... auch da folgt noch nen thread zu!

Jerry


----------



## steven leske (2. Juli 2002)

ich war da mit ein paar freunden haben da so ein bisschen show gemacht!wir fahren giftgrüne montys!haste mal bock na berlin zu kommen?wir haben auch noch bilder von der youu!was fährst du für ein bike?wär cool wenn du dich mal meldest!
gruß stief


----------



## steven leske (2. Juli 2002)

ich wa da mit ein paar freunden wir haben da ein bisschen show gemacht!wir fahren fast alle giftgrüne monty's!was fährst du für ein bike?erst wollten die security uns nicht reinlassen unten durch die absperung,allso ist einer ohne bike los gegangen hat eintrits karten gekauft(bikes waren gratis) und dann sind wir einfach zum einlasser gegengen dem wars egal ob wir bikes dabei haben oder nicht .auf der nächsten you(in berlin) sind wir auch wieder dabei!!!gruß stief


----------



## sept (2. Juli 2002)

seit ihr nur auf son paar paletten getrialt?


----------

